# 384 MB



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just added 2 additional sticks of RAM to my PC for a total of 384MB. I've noticed nothing in terms of speed increases, but Im still happy to finally get this thing filled up. When I first booted up after installing the memory, the system recongized the additional memory and checked it an it said 'Memory OK'. But afterwords, but before windows started to load I got a '164 - Memory size error' . But still windows continued to load, I restarted and didnt get the error again, so Im assuming everythings alright. And when I goto the system properties it does say 384MB. When I got the error I thought my heart stopped there for a second, but a least it all worked out.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, it depends on the PC. 164 Memory Size error probably just meant that the size of memory that was on the machine no longer matches the size of memory currently on the machine. 

Now many machines will only give you that error when you remove memory, but adding it does not give the error. 

The big test is to turn off the PC (power switch to off) and then turn it back on. If you do not get the error then you are fine. If you do get the error, you should load CMOS/Setup on boot and then make sure that systen recognizes the memory. Many moons ago, you had to run CMOS/Setup for just about everything. Now the systems are smarter.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Chances are it just meant the memory size didn't match the previous size, as gcutler said.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great thats a relief!  I did shut its down all they way (Start ->Shutdown), I should have said that instead of restart. On Compaqs (I hate this) turning the PC off by using the power button is the same thing as doing a full shut down. What I hate about it is when the computer freezes or I BSOD, i have to pull the plug instead of just hitting the power button.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

Steve, I did the same thing to my Dell PC about 6 months ago. It, originally, came with 128MB of RAM with 2 open spaces. I bought an additional two 128MB sticks which gave me a total of 384MB. Just like yourself, I don't see any big speed increase. However, what I do see is a greatly increased ability to multitask. I can run more programs simultaneously without any slowing down. If I am streaming audio, it never misses a beat while I do my other PC tasks. I think that you'll be very glad that you added RAM.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I already am Rusty  After I got off of here earlier and started working on my website that will be hosted here(steve.dbstalk.com). I noticed about a 2-3 second shorter boot up time for Dreamweaver MX, and I was working with some graphics and things were going smoother then ever before. I cant wait to really test this out when Im working with Swish.


----------

